

We've been tricked into thinking the Internet is free. - lenkendall
http://www.good.is/posts/we-ve-been-tricked-into-thinking-the-internet-is-free

======
lutusp
Can't be bothered to turn your ideas into printed words? Expect to be ignored
by people who can.

